# Win & Win Exfeel



## MatrixMan (Feb 14, 2003)

Hey ladies,
My girlfriend joined me a month or so ago shooting with our college's archery team and now wants to get her own equipment. I'm helping her out a little by asking about the bows she likes. Do any of you shoot Win & Win bows? She really has a thing for the Win & Win Exfeel and I think it would be a fine bow. However, I am a hoyt shooter and dont know much about other brands, especially foreign brands. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks,

MatrixMan


----------



## recurve boy (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice riser. Like all Korean grips small so would suit her better. I know Karen Scovatto has shot ExFeels in tournement. So its OK ...

Buuuuut, a friend finally got her Matrix and its so pretty up close!


----------



## MatrixMan (Feb 14, 2003)

yeah, the matrix is a pretty bow. Ive had mine for a month or so and with a walnut/blue loesch grip it is awesome!

MatrixMan


----------



## compound boy (Apr 7, 2003)

*exfeels*

You'd have no complaints with a hoyt....... aerotec and matrix are top of my list.........

the exfeel comes with this adjustment feature for the limb alignment.....i've heard, this system rattles loose, and that you'd have to adjust it again, every 800 or so shots.........

and they have no back weight 5/16 thread, they do have a 1/4 thread though....... one of the heaviest risers out there........

why not spend less for a matrix.


----------

